# New member converting Hiace LWB to day van - help with windows...



## paulk

Hi Guys

I've been loving this site for a while now and decided to post as I've just started my van conversion.

The van is an 03 Toyota Hiace LWB with 116k miles on the clock and the 2.5l d4d engine.  It's been well looked after (with the exception of the 'go-faster' dinks that I added recently above the n/s wheel arch!) and drives like a charm.

Plans for the van;

Remove bulkhead,
Install rear seats setup from donor Hiace Regius,
Install n/s and o/s Regius middle windows,
Insulate with Carpet the interior,
New ply and rubber floor,
Install zig unit and leisure battery,
Get Wild Camping!

Personally I think the hiace is a great van for this sort of conversion but there's next to no info on the web for converting these vans compared to say, VW T4/5's and the more popular conversion choices.   I've been taking loads of pictures and I'll post them in the self builds section in a bit when I've got a bit more done.  


ANYONE FITTED REGIUS/GRANVIA WINDOWS TO A HIACE PANEL VAN?

The windows aren't quite rubber frame or bonded style, but a 'sort of' combination of both with catches on the inside used to open the windows.  If you've seen them on a Toyota Emina, Lucida, Regius, Granvia etc. you'll know what I mean.  It's not possible to make a template for the cut out in the normal way as the glass does not go into the rubber seal but flush onto it from the outside.  I've called some window fitters but they don't really want to touch it as, although it's do-able, it's time consuming and tricky.

Short of anyone having a template for the cutout or willing to fit them for me my only other option is to go to the breakers, remove a window and make a template from that van for mine.

This is a bit of a faff but these windows are super practical and will look much better than any of the after market bonded or rubber fix ones that I can get.

If any of you guys have fitted these type of windows to a Hiace or know of anyone who does this I'd be  grateful for any help.

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## Viktor

Depending where you are - Wellhouse Leisure do this professionally so if you need any bits and pieces you could give them a ring.  As they convert the Regius too you never know what they might be able to supply you with in the way of second hand parts or units.


----------



## Funky Farmer

Hello Paul and welcome
It sounds like an interesting project you have there. Please keep us posted. If you need practical help, perhaps you could give an idea of where you are based. It is always helpful
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ellisboy

:welcome: And good luck with your build.


----------



## paulk

*Wellhouse*



Viktor said:


> Depending where you are - Wellhouse Leisure do this professionally so if you need any bits and pieces you could give them a ring.  As they convert the Regius too you never know what they might be able to supply you with in the way of second hand parts or units.



Thanks for the heads up.  I called Wellhouse today and although they were very helpful they don't install the windows as their vehicles are Regius types with the windows already in.  I also tried another window fitters in Castleford (near Leeds) and they, although helpful, don't fit them either.  I can understand why.  Without the template/dimensions for the hole in the van to sit the rubber in it's near impossible to know where to cut the hole.

I've been to an excellent Toyota breaker in Bury and he's got 2 regius models in with the windows in so I'm thinking that if I go out there and unbolt a window, remove the rubber and measure the hole size and it's relative position to the panel then I've then got my template.  The rest of it should be relatively straight forward.   Think I've just talked myself into a trip to Bury tomorrow!


----------



## paulk

*Thanks*

Hi guys.

Thanks for the warm welcome and the help so far.  So far I've taken out the bulkhead, taken up the ply floor and positioned the seats/runners.  They'll be getting bolted down properly this week when the spreader plates arrive.  I've removed the headlining panels and used Flashband and Airtec type foil insulation on the roof.  I plan to use this on the rest of the van for insulation as well.  I also got a zig cf9 unit off eBay and from what I've learned on here this would be a good time to run some automotive cable around for the 12v stuff at this stage whilst the panels and floor are out.

I'm off to the breakers tomorrow to make a template for these troublesome windows.

Thanks again for the words and advice.

Paul
Glossop, nr MCR.


----------



## oldish hippy

right windows sorted for you here you go try here Leisure Vehicle Windows


----------



## paulk

*Still no joy*



oldish hippy said:


> right windows sorted for you here you go try here Leisure Vehicle Windows



I called these today on your recommendation.  They were very helpful but, again, don't fit them.  Back burner for now until I can measure up the aperture at the breakers.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## oldish hippy

Lakeland Van Windows | Van Windows Kendal | Van Window Conversions Kendal | Van Window Installers Kendal | Van Windows Cumbria | Van Window Conversions Cumbria | Van Window Installers Cumbria | Van Windows North West | Van Window Conversions North We  ok try this one then


----------



## Kiwi006

paulk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've been loving this site for a while now and decided to post as I've just started my van conversion.
> 
> The van is an 03 Toyota Hiace LWB with 116k miles on the clock and the 2.5l d4d engine.  It's been well looked after (with the exception of the 'go-faster' dinks that I added recently above the n/s wheel arch!) and drives like a charm.
> 
> Plans for the van;
> 
> Remove bulkhead,
> Install rear seats setup from donor Hiace Regius,
> Install n/s and o/s Regius middle windows,
> Insulate with Carpet the interior,
> New ply and rubber floor,
> Install zig unit and leisure battery,
> Get Wild Camping!
> 
> Personally I think the hiace is a great van for this sort of conversion but there's next to no info on the web for converting these vans compared to say, VW T4/5's and the more popular conversion choices.   I've been taking loads of pictures and I'll post them in the self builds section in a bit when I've got a bit more done.
> 
> 
> ANYONE FITTED REGIUS/GRANVIA WINDOWS TO A HIACE PANEL VAN?
> 
> The windows aren't quite rubber frame or bonded style, but a 'sort of' combination of both with catches on the inside used to open the windows.  If you've seen them on a Toyota Emina, Lucida, Regius, Granvia etc. you'll know what I mean.  It's not possible to make a template for the cut out in the normal way as the glass does not go into the rubber seal but flush onto it from the outside.  I've called some window fitters but they don't really want to touch it as, although it's do-able, it's time consuming and tricky.
> 
> Short of anyone having a template for the cutout or willing to fit them for me my only other option is to go to the breakers, remove a window and make a template from that van for mine.
> 
> This is a bit of a faff but these windows are super practical and will look much better than any of the after market bonded or rubber fix ones that I can get.
> 
> If any of you guys have fitted these type of windows to a Hiace or know of anyone who does this I'd be  grateful for any help.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Paul



Hi I'm also trying to convert a Hiace and am a total beginner at this DIY thing. Do you have a conversion plan you could send me, or link here?


----------

